# [User-Review] DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX L120 V2



## GxGamer (4. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorwort*

Willkommen zu meinem kleinen Review der Deepcool Gammaxx L120 V2 Kompaktwasserkühlung.
Ich bin kein großer Freund vom Wasser im PC und habe sämtliche Formen der Wasserkühlung stets gemieden. Auf Youtube sind mir dann die Videos der Computex 2019 ins Auge gefallen welche auch den Hersteller Deepcool und dessen neues Feature "Anti-Leak" vorgestellt haben. So eine Art kleines Druck-Ablass-Ventil in einer AiO? Fand ich interessant, also habe ich mal eine bestellt. NIX GESPONSORT HIER!

Da dies meine erste AiO und Wasserkühlung allgemein ist, möchte ich um Nachsicht bitten. 
Mir ist nicht bewusst was für Temperaturen von einer AiO erwartet werden. Daher werde ich meine Messwerte mitteilen, aber kein Urteil abgeben.


*Verpackung und Zubehör*

Die AiO kommt gut verstaut in einem Karton. Die technischen Daten und Abmessungen sind gut sichtbar an der Rückseite zu finden.
Auf der Front findet sich das Produktbild samt kompatibler RGB-Logos.

Den Inhalt empfand ich als angemessen. Ist alles da um sie auf die gängigsten Sockel montieren zu können, auch ein Beutelchen Wärmeleitpaste.
Ein 120mm 12V-RGB Lüfter ist im Paket enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die AiO im Detail*

Auf mich macht die ganze Konstruktion einen guten und stabilen Eindruck. Sonst hätte ich das Teil nie in meinen PC gesetzt. 
Die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe sind drehbar. Im Gegensatz zum Logo. Im oben verlinkten Video wurde gesagt das sei drehbar. Ist es aber nicht, was mich etwas stört, ich hätte es gern auf "lesbar" hingedreht.
Die Pumpe lässt sich in 4 Richtungen montieren: Schläuche rechts (Standard), links, oben, unten. Ich glaube das ist Standard bei AiOs. Die Kontaktplatte besteht aus Kupfer.

In Pumpe und Lüfter sind 12V-RGB Beleuchtungen verbaut. Die mitgelieferten Kabel sind ausreichend lang für das Verlegen an der Rückseite des Mainboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für mich als absoluten  Neuling auf diesem Gebiet ist mir die Anleitung negativ aufgefallen. Sie beantwortet keine meiner Fragen:
Kann man die AiO nachfüllen? MUSS man die AiO irgendwann nachfüllen? Kann man die Pumpe in jedem Winkel anbringen oder MÜSSEN die Schläuche nach rechts zeigen?

*Der Testaufbau*

Verbaut habe ich den Radiator am Heck, dies wird sowohl von meinem Gehäusehandbuch empfohlen und Deepcool hats im Tutorial auch so gemacht.
Den bisherigen Hecklüfter habe ich zur Unterstützung an die Front montiert, unten arbeitet der vorinstallierte 140mm Lüfter. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einbau verlief verhältnismäßig gut. Bei AM4 kann man das originale Retentionmodul verwenden. Die Schläuche waren nicht zu widerspenstig.
Natürlich war es verhältnismäßig komplex, aber ich habe schon schlimmere Luftkühler gehabt.

*Der Test und die Ergebnisse*

Für diesen "Test" vertraue ich auf die Temperatursensoren meines Mainboards, hat ja schließlich 6 Stück davon. Der CPU Sensor ist ziemlich genau unter der CPU.
Als Prozessor verwende ich einen Ryzen 7 2700 bei normalem Standardtakt auf einem Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 3. Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt die klassische Arctic MX-2 zum Einsatz.

Nach dem Hochfahren pendelt er sich recht schnell bei 32°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23°C. Ein Stündchen Prime95 erhitzt die CPU dann auf angenehme 51°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Um aber auch Grafikkartenabwärme in die Temperatur einfliessen zu lassen und ich zu faul war einen Benchmark runterzuladen, habe ich einfach mal ein Stündchen Kingdom Come Deliverance gezockt.
Die Temperatur stieg hierbei bis auf 54°C an, im Durchschnitt war sie aber auf 53°C. Im aufgeheizten Gehäuse pegelte sich die Leerlauftemperatur nach dem Zocken auf 34°C ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zur Lautstärke:
Im Leerlauf ist die AiO bzw der ganze PC kaum hörbar. Unter Last wird es hörbar, aber nicht störend. Ich habe aber auch keine Drehzahlen der Lüfter/Pumpe optimiert.
Das einzige Geräusch was mich störte war das "Plätschern" beim ersten Start. Den halben Herzinfarkt gabs gratis dazu.

*Fazit:*

Wie gesagt möchte ich kein Urteil abgeben. Mich persönlich hat die kleine AiO aber überzeugt. Ich höre sie im Leerlauf nicht und ich empfand die Temperaturen als gut.
Falls ich noch etwas an den Lüfterkurven drehe, ist vielleicht noch mehr Leistung oder Stille möglich. 
Die Anleitung war aber enttäuschend, einfach nur ein Faltblatt mit Bildern und kaum Erläuterungen.


Momentan ist die Deepcool GammaXX L120 V2 nur bei Alternate verfügbar und kostet ca. 55€.
In diesem Preisbereich gibt es eine Menge Konkurrenz. Ausschlaggebend war für mich eben das kleine Druck-Ventil.

Deepcool Gammaxx L120 V2, Wasserkuehlung
DeepCool Gammaxx L120 V2 (DP-H12RF-GL120V2)

Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen, Kommentieren und Liken. Verbesserungswünsche sind gerne gesehen und werden je nach Möglichkeit auch umgesetzt.


----------



## harl.e.kin (5. September 2019)

scheinbar kann man die nachfüllen, zumindest sieht das am Radiator aus wie ein Fill Port. Ansonsten schönes Review.


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2019)

Ist aber auch mit einem Garantiesiegel versehen.


----------

